#  Vorstellungen >   atemnot und herzstiche >

## osaka112

hallo ihr lieben ich bin neu hier meine name ist marcel ich bin 23 jahre alt 
also zu meiner geschichte 
es war vor ca 2 wochen das erste mal ich lag im bett und auf einmal habe ich so ein gefühl gehabt als würde man mir die luft abdrücken und dann hatte ich noch das gefühl ich könnte nicht mehr alleine atmen also das der körper das net mehr automatsich macht ich habe dann die ganze zeit tief luft geholt und so nach eienr halben stunde ging es schon wieder dann ein paar tage später lag ich wieder abends im bett und auf einmal habe ich herzstiche bekommen und auch an der achsel tat es weh ich bin ect am rätseln was das sein könnte nein ich war noch nicht beim arzt werde ich aber nachholen oder meint ihr das war eine einmalige sache  
ich muss vieleicht dazu sagen das ich vor 3 monaten an der nase operiert wurde und die nasenscheide wand begradigt wurde und die polypen gemacht worden sind 
und nach der op war ich noch in behandlung wegen akuten durchfall da habe ich dann tabletten wegen candida das ist eien pilzinfektion im darmbereich ich sollte auch noch zum spezielen doc dafür wegen h2 atemtest aber nach einer zeit ging es wieder 
wie ihr merkt ich gehe nicht so gerne zu ärzten 
freue mich über jede hilfe und antwort danke im voraus 
euer marcel

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Marcel, 
eine Bitte vorab an dich, verwende Satzzeichen, denn dann liest sich dein Beitrag besser.  :Zwinker:  
Nun zu deinem Anliegen. Ich würde, auch wenn du nicht gern zu Ärzten gehst, einen Arzt aufsuchen. Erst dann kann man dir sagen was dir fehlt oder ob es alles im grünen Bereich ist. Hier im Forum kann nur spekuliert werden, das bringt dich aber nicht weiter. Dein Hausarzt kann dich genau untersuchen und dich ggf. zu einem Facharzt überweisen.

----------

